# Website for BLD



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

I just created a website for fun about BLD. I put both of my tutorials (2x2 and 3x3 BLD) on it. Take a look, please give me some advice.

Blindcubing Website


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Mar 22, 2009)

You cover a lot. Are you going to be adding videos?


----------



## byu (Mar 22, 2009)

Possibly. You know, can someone test the Contact feature for me? I tried it on myself, but it doesn't seem to work. Maybe it has to be done from a different email...

EDIT: OK, I figured out that you need to buy the upgrade to get the contact feature, so nevermind.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 26, 2009)

your Y-Permutation (Y) : R *U* R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R

is wrong.
Tried it twice.
I think it should be:

Y-Permutation (Y) : R *U'* R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 3, 2009)

Your website does not work


----------



## GalPro (May 5, 2009)

I'll check the site, thanks
and wow you are almost on the world record


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 5, 2009)

Your site has an error


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 5, 2009)

I know, I was actually looking forward to seeing it


----------



## byu (May 5, 2009)

Sorry guys, the site is down because I was disappointed that the server worked terribly, and went down once every two days. So I'm looking around for a new, better host. Anyone have any suggestions? I have all the content still, if you're interested, but most of it is posted around the forums.


----------

